# Outdoor Games For Family



## mike elliott (Dec 17, 2007)

I,m wondering what type of games our fellow outbackers play. i,ve seen those plywood ,bean bag toss game. game with 2 golf balls attached with a string and you toss them onto a pipe frame.bocce ball. etc. etc. any way what our your favorites for in and around your campsite ?


----------



## whodey (Feb 9, 2007)

Our favorites are Corn Hole (bean bag toss) and the Hillbilly Golf (golf balls on the string) and if we have the room, whiffle ball.

Mike


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

We like bocce ball, whiffle ball, I also carry a frisbee with.

A fishing pole is always a good way to keep the younger and older busy as well as a puzzle.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Games....I like to short sheet the kids beds, loosen the top to the salt, make believe I lost my keys, oh, not that type


----------



## mike elliott (Dec 17, 2007)

whodey said:


> Our favorites are Corn Hole (bean bag toss) and the Hillbilly Golf (golf balls on the string) and if we have the room, whiffle ball.
> 
> Mike


did you make these games ,where do you find instructions rules etc. 
what is whiffle ball?


----------



## dancinmon (Oct 5, 2004)

This is a goofy game we play every once in a while.

Take a brown paper grocery bag with no handles...or cut them off with a scissors.
Stand the bag up...open end up...on a flat grassy or sandy spot...not on gravel or concrete.
Everyone who wants to play takes turns picking the bag up with their mouth.
Now the hard part. 
Hands must be clasped at all times behind your back.
Only your feet can touch the ground. 
If any other part of your body touches the ground you are out.
Everyone who is able to pick up the the bag with their mouth goes on to round two.
Cut off about an inch or two off the top of the bag and place it back on the ground.
Everyone tries again to pick up the bag. Those that touch the ground...other than their feet...are out.
Cut off another inch or two and keep going until the last person can pick up the bag.
They are the winner.
If you play with small childern they will win every time.
It's very entertaining to watch.
It's good to stretch out your body.
To step it up a notch, add some alcohol to the participants...more laughs too...but it's not a family game anymore.
Now you know why we don't play it on gravel or concrete...too many head scrapes.

Another game we play is Kubb. Its pretty easy to make. It would take too long to describe so here's the link.

http://www.frojel.com/Documents/Games1.html


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

bcdude said:


> Our favorites are Corn Hole (bean bag toss) and the Hillbilly Golf (golf balls on the string) and if we have the room, whiffle ball.
> 
> Mike


did you make these games ,where do you find instructions rules etc. 
what is whiffle ball?
[/quote]
Someone answer this guy please. I am laughing way too hard and don't want to get into any trouble.

*-=<EDIT>=-*
I'm sorry, I looked on the web and did a search....I found sets to this game available at  Corn Hole Outlet 
BUHAHahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

We picked up a Cowboy Golf/Ladder Ball set and love it. I think it gets pulled out every time we camp.


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

NobleEagle said:


> Our favorites are Corn Hole (bean bag toss) and the Hillbilly Golf (golf balls on the string) and if we have the room, whiffle ball.
> 
> Mike


did you make these games ,where do you find instructions rules etc. 
what is whiffle ball?
[/quote]
Someone answer this guy please. I am laughing way too hard and don't want to get into any trouble.

*-=<EDIT>=-*
I'm sorry, I looked on the web and did a search....I found sets to this game available at  Corn Hole Outlet 
BUHAHahahahahahahahaha!
[/quote]

Whiffle ball is similar to baseball, but the bat is plastic and the ball is a hollow plastic ball with holes drilled in it. The ball doesn't go far due to its light weight and wind resistance, no matter how hard you hit it. It's a very good "baseball" type game for kids to play that doesn't get them hurt. Well...that's not entirely true... I suppose they could hit someone with the bat or trip over a root or something... You know if there's one way for a kid to get hurt while playing a game, they'll find it!


----------



## mike elliott (Dec 17, 2007)

NobleEagle said:


> Our favorites are Corn Hole (bean bag toss) and the Hillbilly Golf (golf balls on the string) and if we have the room, whiffle ball.
> 
> Mike


did you make these games ,where do you find instructions rules etc. 
what is whiffle ball?
[/quote]
Someone answer this guy please. I am laughing way too hard and don't want to get into any trouble.

*-=<EDIT>=-*
I'm sorry, I looked on the web and did a search....I found sets to this game available at  Corn Hole Outlet 
BUHAHahahahahahahahaha!
[/quote]
you,ll notice i didn,t mention the names of the games...


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

We like to play Bocce Ball and Ladder Ball (Hillbilly Golf). I found the Ladder Ball games at several places - Wal-Mart had them for $26 each. But that was just one goal and the pipes were thin walled and everything looked pretty cheap.

So I Googled "Ladder Ball" and came up with a bunch of websites. Here's one I used to make my own from five 10' sections of PVC pipe (1"), some PVC fittings (Tees and Els), some nylon rope, and a dozen cheap golf balls (from Wal-Mart - HA!). I made two goals and the ball set for the price of one goal from Wal-mart. The website below has the materials list and instructions. But Google it yourself and you'll find many more sites.

Ladder Ball Web Site

The Ladder Ball is enjoyable for all ages and is quite fun. Bocce ball, however, is not as fun for the kids because there is a little more skill involved.

After dark, there's always UNO and other card games. My DW and I like Backgammon, for a more quiet, relaxing sort of fun. We have a fold-up travel board - sorta looks like a small brief-case.

Sounds like we all enjoy pretty much the same games.

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## W Podboy (Jan 4, 2007)

I llike to play " Hide the Credit Card " from my wife and on fishing trips I play "Where are the Damn fish hiding "

Wes


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

W Podboy said:


> I llike to play " Hide the Credit Card " from my wife and on fishing trips I play "Where are the Damn fish hiding "
> 
> Wes


LOL


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> Games....I like to short sheet the kids beds, loosen the top to the salt, make believe I lost my keys, oh, not that type












Whooda thought a thread about outdoor pranks games could be so darn funny!!

Bocce ball here, kites, spin the Corona bottle, pin the hose on the sewage outlet...whatever sounds like fun at the time

I think I'll avoid Corn Hole...just something about that name...can't put my finger on it (nor would I want to)


----------



## Dan L (Jan 24, 2008)

Ouch, Cornhole hurts too much!


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

skippershe said:


> I think I'll avoid Corn Hole...just something about that name...can't put my finger on it (nor would I want to)










skippershe........avoid the stink finger


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

whodey said:


> Our favorites are Corn Hole (bean bag toss) and the Hillbilly Golf (golf balls on the string) and if we have the room, whiffle ball.
> 
> Mike


That should be quite the ice breaker, Hey camping neighbor you want to join us in a little corn hold golf?







LOL


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

NobleEagle said:


> I think I'll avoid Corn Hole...just something about that name...can't put my finger on it (nor would I want to)










skippershe........avoid the stink finger








[/quote]
you just had to go there didn't you?


----------



## whodey (Feb 9, 2007)

skippershe said:


> I think I'll avoid Corn Hole...just something about that name...can't put my finger on it (nor would I want to)










skippershe........avoid the stink finger








[/quote]
you just had to go there didn't you?








[/quote]
Hey, we just play the games, we didn't make up the names. Truly I don't know why they called it that. Bean Bag toss does sound better. But, you know, we also have some of the best named state parks in the area, ie. Big Bone Lick, Stonelick to name a few.







Oh yes, fishing poles, how did I forget those.

Mike


----------



## Brian (Jan 25, 2004)

All,
Last trip out Columbus Weekend we picked up a few lighted Frisbees. I can't remember having so much fun with a Frisbee then that!
It seemed like the whole campground joined in on the fun. I'll bet there were 50 plus people playing.

Brian


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

NobleEagle said:


> I think I'll avoid Corn Hole...just something about that name...can't put my finger on it (nor would I want to)










skippershe........avoid the stink finger








[/quote]

oy!


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

skippershe said:


> Games....I like to short sheet the kids beds, loosen the top to the salt, make believe I lost my keys, oh, not that type












Whooda thought a thread about outdoor pranks games could be so darn funny!!

Bocce ball here, kites, spin the Corona bottle, pin the hose on the sewage outlet...whatever sounds like fun at the time

I think I'll avoid Corn Hole...just something about that name...can't put my finger on it (nor would I want to)








[/quote]

Just use the Michigander name for the game - Corn Toss. Seems like a more appropriate name anyhow, since you're "tossing" a one pound bag of corn.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I should have said a few of these and we don't need much as far as games at the RV


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

skippershe said:


> I think I'll avoid Corn Hole...just something about that name...can't put my finger on it (nor would I want to)










skippershe........avoid the stink finger








[/quote]
you just had to* go there* didn't you?








[/quote]

Go where? ... here?









ROTFLMAO

MaeJae









Oh, BTW, we play ladder golf, washers, badminton, beach volleyball,
and the ever popular Corn Hole!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> I think I'll avoid Corn Hole...just something about that name...can't put my finger on it (nor would I want to)










skippershe........avoid the stink finger








[/quote]
you just had to go there didn't you?








[/quote]

A guy goes a away for a few days and this place falls apart...CornHole??? Stink Finger? Whew...


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I think I'll avoid Corn Hole...just something about that name...can't put my finger on it (nor would I want to)










skippershe........avoid the stink finger








[/quote]
you just had to go there didn't you?








[/quote]

A guy goes a away for a few days and this place falls apart...CornHole??? Stink Finger? Whew...








[/quote]
ummmmm Welcome Back!


----------



## mike elliott (Dec 17, 2007)

So thanks for all the umm replies i made a set of ladder ball from the link scoutr2 sent in. fun to make my 9 year old daughter helped make it and it is light and looks like fun thanks again.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I think I'll avoid Corn Hole...just something about that name...can't put my finger on it (nor would I want to)










skippershe........avoid the stink finger








[/quote]
you just had to go there didn't you?








[/quote]

A guy goes a away for a few days and this place falls apart...CornHole??? Stink Finger? Whew...








[/quote]

Yeah, this thread has taken an odd turn, considering the topic is "Camping With Kids."























Mike


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

This is a twist on the Ladder Golf game. I think this one is much more fun! The thing spins around when the balls hit it...and you can actually lose points. 
It only spins as the balls hit it...it's not always turning like the pic, however. Each colored bar is worth different points. Hit red and you lose points. Cost is about $50.

Here's the website:
Spin It Game










Much like Y-Guy...when we aren't playing Spin-It...we are doing this:


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

I tried this game but my wife got, well, let's call it angry.

Hide and seek with Dad. The play:

1) Find a suitable location - the campsite is always good.

2) Discuss with the kids what the game is like by explaining that they should go find a place to hide (and remind them of safety issues).

3) Tell them that you will be counting and when you are done you will come find them.

4) Remind then to be very quiet and that you will be using stealth so they will never know when you are near their hiding location (this is important!)

5) once they run off, find a lunge chair, recline it, cover your face with a book or magazine and begin counting backwards from 100.

That's all there is to it! Either the kids or the wife (this is the less desirable situation) will notify you when the game is over.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> This is a twist on the Ladder Golf game. I think this one is much more fun! The thing spins around when the balls hit it...and you can actually lose points.
> It only spins as the balls hit it...it's not always turning like the pic, however. Each colored bar is worth different points. Hit red and you lose points. Cost is about $50.


Neat game...but $50? Wow.

I'll give a gander over on ebay...


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

It really is fun...even at $50.
When we play...everyone comes by and says...what's that???


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> It really is fun...even at $50.
> When we play...everyone comes by and says...what's that???


I'll have to reconsider then....sure seems like a lot for a little bit of plastic.


----------



## mike elliott (Dec 17, 2007)

$50.00 dollars doesn,t sound bad i just spent $40.00 on the pvc to make the regular ladder game.


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Like Y-guy and the others, we do a lot of this:










But when the bikes do not go along, we play the ******* Golf, Badmitton and Flashlight Tag when it gets dark.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

That's neat JollyMon! Humm looks like you could make one... how do you bend the PVC though!

On edit I did a Google and found an interesting forum... Click Here


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

There is a forum for everything these days!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> There is a forum for everything these days!


LOL no kidding. If it doesn't have a forum or Google can't fine it then it doesn't matter and/or exist







And you think this forum is passionate about Outbacks, man those guys are passionate about their games! But you know we all have one thing in common.... MODS!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Y-Guy said:


> There is a forum for everything these days!


LOL no kidding. If it doesn't have a forum or Google can't fine it then it doesn't matter and/or exist







And you think this forum is passionate about Outbacks, man those guys are passionate about their games! *But you know we all have one thing in common.... MODS!
*[/quote]

Heck yea!!


----------

